# Duck Hunting Spots on Clarks Hill Lake?



## Alabama2220 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey yall, me and my buddies have just got into duck hunting and are wondering if there are any public areas to duck hunt on Clarks Hill Lake that are near Columbia County?  Any information would be really helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 4, 2013)

Take your pick!!!

There is at least 50 ft of bare mud bank around over a 1000 miles of shoreline!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2013)

Ha......Good thing you didnt ask in the waterfowl forum and smart.I'm sure some from there will be along to blast you shortly,just be patient.


----------



## holler tree (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah just wait you're about to get a "well you an your buddies put your boots on an grab a map"


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 8, 2013)

The entire lake is public! Just stay away 300ft from houses, docks, structures, etc.


----------



## Alabama2220 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah me and my buddies did a bit of scouting and found a few spots...but its already really late in the season, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 18, 2013)

Check out the convergence of Lloyd's creek an Little River (you can put in at Winfield (or Rouseau Creek) if the ramps are not closed due to low water.


----------

